# Telemarketing....



## Tropical Roofing

*Who is telemarketing to get thier leads and what are you paying for each lead on average? *


----------



## kadesmith

Do people really even talk to telemarketers anymore? I always feel so bad for those college kids.


----------



## airoinc

You get what you pay for in outsourced appointment setters $100-150 per "Quality Sit". If you have a in house crew you obviously don't have to pay overhead and profit for someone else to run a company and your costs can be anywhere from $50-100 per quality sit depending on area or if it's for Hail.


----------



## dinkisdad

We have two telemarketers and each is getting 4-6 appts per day.


----------



## DFWRoofing

How do you work with "Do Not Call" list


----------



## dinkisdad

I'm not sure how that works but they have a subscription to the coles directory. Maybe it's already scrubbed. You'll
have to do some checking.

They also use an predictive dialer from a company called Ytel. Apparently it's all online so there are no t1 lines to install.

Sorry i can't help you with anymore than that.

Dave


----------



## tinner666

Never worked with them unless you call making them stay on the line with bull for 20 minutes 'working with them. I figure they must have something to say, so I might as well donate plenty of time to them. 
It must save 10-12 people a call from them.


----------



## keyphase

I own 2 companies, I'm a contractor and I'm a marketer. I use the same telemarketing that I sell to other roofers, same people same quality of leads. They work but it really depends what your looking to accomplish. 

If your a hail guy, telemarketing is the way to go, what I do is I give my sales guys a couple leads a day and that keeps them from having to spend time canvassing. I separate a storm area into segments, keep them all separated and give them leads in their area. The thing I stress is that these leads are limited. I'm not going to give them tons of telemarketing leads and thats all, I don't spoon feed my sales guys. I expect them to take a lead and turn it into 5-10 leads. Let the snow ball affect work with that one lead. 

So for us telemarketing is like a battery is to a car, it starts the car and gets the motor running, but once it's going, were just running off the alternator, or the referrals at this point. Trust me without the leads, it would take us longer to get started and we'd be losing opportunities to make money.


----------



## charlotteroofers

People in the Charlotte area would burn me at the stake If I solicited thru telemarketing here. We do have canvassers and sales reps but good old google and SEO/SEM is what brings us leads frequently.

charlotte nc roofing company | mooresville nc roofers| statesville nc roofing contractor


----------



## keyphase

charlotteroofers said:


> People in the Charlotte area would burn me at the stake If I solicited thru telemarketing here. We do have canvassers and sales reps but good old google and SEO/SEM is what brings us leads frequently.
> 
> charlotte nc roofing company | mooresville nc roofers| statesville nc roofing contractor


SEO is wonderful! Gotta love googling and finding yourself at the top!


----------



## Merhumina

*Telemarketing*

Telemarketing has always worked very well for us. We pay anywhere from $35-$40 per appointment and we sell a majority of them. If we go out to the appointment and the homeowner does not show up or cancels their appointment the telemarketing service replaces that appointment for free. We have had no issues with this type of marketing and it is one of our top lead sources. We love it.


----------



## byoung

I believe that telemarketing is not really effective. However, if you have a website contacting a SEO service is the best way to get the site noticed. Since most people use the internet to search for anything and everything I think this is the best route to take.


----------



## seoforu

The importance of telemarketing has decreased in recent years. People have become smart enough to completely reject the telemarketing calls. It can be successful if a person is genuinely interested in purchasing the products or services that the company is offering.


----------



## 32rclint

I do not use telemarketers. Nothing irritates me more than getting a phone call about a service, so I won't do the same to others. The best ways to get leads are through SEO, referrals, review websites and opt-in e-mail marketing campaigns. On review sites when people search for Portland roofing contractors my site comes up. I have had multiple people contact me from that alone.


----------



## RoofingLeads

Telemarketing is DEAD!! The internet the way to go. We only charge $25 for our REAL-TIME LIVE & EXCLUSIVE LEADS.

Glenn

YourRoofingLeads.com
281-394-0833


----------



## Roofer's Best Friend

DNC list does not apply to appointment setting. Only to solicitation


----------

